# Outdoor auto flower?



## BagSeed

I was planning on doing some auto flowering plants this summer and was wondering how they do outside. The seedbank site says 30 grams per plant but i was wondering if this is too high of a number. I have seen some grows where people get a few grams per plant then others that get half ounces or more... What strain should i look for if i want max potentcy and yield... Yield is most important though... I was thinking between LR2 and Auto AK47


----------



## time4tokin20s

BagSeed said:
			
		

> I was planning on doing some auto flowering plants this summer and was wondering how they do outside. The seedbank site says 30 grams per plant but i was wondering if this is too high of a number. I have seen some grows where people get a few grams per plant then others that get half ounces or more... What strain should i look for if i want max potentcy and yield... Yield is most important though... I was thinking between LR2 and Auto AK47



Google these breeders , Joint Doctor , Low Life seeds, MDanzig seeds, and Dutchbreed auto.Check out some of the strains out there before making a decision.


----------



## Ridgerunner

Dude I am currently growing lowlife auto mix I transplanted a male and female outdoors for seeds. The remainder of the plants are inside under cfls on 20/4 lighting. The inside plants are alot larger than the outside plants I belive the decreasing hours of sunlight has alot to do with this. I will plant next year outdoors with the seeds from this years harvest. But will do so in the spring in my area we have 14 hours of sunlight in early summer.  Good luck and be cool.


----------



## Kupunakane

Yo Ho BagSeed,
 AK47 is one that I haven't tried yet, and I was going to go outdoors this year, but I ran into some critters everywhere that I found that was perfect to grow in. Next year I am going to convince these guys that it would be in their best interest if they wait until it's done, then I just gotta be fast and harvest before they do. LOL
chipmunk1.jpg

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## BagSeed

Would it be worth it to grow any auto flowering strain outside? I would be fine with a quarter ounce per plant does anyone think this is easily done? Also, anyone else with experience with auto flower strains out doors would be appreciated and so would some strain suggestions for max yield... Thanks


----------



## zipflip

i was lookin into the aspect of doin autos outdoors as well next year for my outdoor crop as our climate here doesnt allow them to really grow past mid to possibly late october at the latest.  but i aint definately sold on it yet as i herd they yeild twice as much indoors as they require alot more light than normal plants or somethin along that line.
  i'm still goin to try it if i can acquire some seeds safely somewhere by then. seein is believin i always say.


----------



## BagSeed

Anyone know which strain to pick for yield?


----------



## zipflip

after researchin i notice that all the listings online for these auto strains list that they will yeild anywhere from 30-50 grams. but everyone i've spoke to said otherwise so far. but i think it all depends on ya growing conditions. i.e. space, nutes, lighting temp etc etc...  maybe in optimal conditions they would yeild 50 grams dry. i'm assuming.


----------



## HippyInEngland

All website quote perfect conditions, they do this to sell the seeds, if they said ... it could be 8 weeks or maybe 12, you could get 50gms or you may get 12gms then no one would buy the seeds.

None of us grow in perfect conditions.


----------



## zipflip

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> All website quote perfect conditions, they do this to sell the seeds, if they said ... it could be 8 weeks or maybe 12, you could get 50gms or you may get 12gms then no one would buy the seeds.
> 
> None of us grow in perfect conditions.


 
thats just wat i was tryin to tell  the dude in this thread bout the autos he's doin in a pc grow case.http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=31716


----------



## BagSeed

Thanks for the help everyone, but does anyone have any experience with several different auto strains? Still looking for which one i should use for most yield.... Thanks


----------



## time4tokin20s

BagSeed said:
			
		

> Thanks for the help everyone, but does anyone have any experience with several different auto strains? Still looking for which one i should use for most yield.... Thanks



I think they all pretty much grow the same size.Just pick the one that looks most appealing to you.


----------



## middieman440

auto ak47/blueberry lowlife outdoors but had it growing inside for 2 months untill my light fell on it and burnt the main top and wasnt flowering yet so i put it outside and now it looks like this..this was 2 weeks ago i have since pulled the branches down to get more lights and she is about 3 ft tall with streching but not that bad and lots of bud sites...im just worried about mold/rot since its in the ground..i might just prune the bottom small branches...


----------



## smokeup420

heyyy i hurd that ak auto is best for outdoor, i just put a white russian from lowlife outside n it turned male, imasave it n make seeds. plus one female that will be finished in 2 weeks. im expecting a half.. very dense buds. check her out


----------



## mistisrising

middieman440 said:
			
		

> auto ak47/blueberry lowlife outdoors but had it growing inside for 2 months



Sounds like one of your autos didn't auto. I would figure that unless you see it showing sex, it's gonna go all year like a normal plant. I've had a few lag behind and take weeks extra, but not months. Although I did have a male out of femmed seeds. I'm wanna watch this to see what this plant does.


----------



## middieman440

well this thing is flowering now but i broke a branch today i was pulling them down a bit and snap..,its still attached so hopefully it heals itsself,tomorrow im gonna go water it with some nutes to give it some healing power lol....but this did auto on me in the 1st month of growth but the light melted the main cola and it stopped flowering but just kept growing taller so i put it outside and now its close to 4 ft tall with lots of bud sites/growth will take pics next trip...


----------



## mistisrising

That's kinda cool. You may have found a way to stunt auto growth to allow for more veg time. Of course, you could easily kill the plant by doing that, so we'll have to wait and see what the yield is.


----------



## middieman440

yea and you know that idea ran through my head not even an hour ago and i check this and same idea/thought haha wow...but i also had transplanted it into the ground and they dont recommend doing that but i dont know why...but i hope it works out and this branch heals.....only thing is its only gettin 4-5 direct hours of light a day so yeild may not be good.i wish i had more pollen so i can get seeds with this plant because it could also be one of those giant phenos lowlife talked about in another thread because this thing grew fast and big even before the light fell on it  .....i will start some more autoseeds same strain and get a male and breed her.....


----------



## smokeup420

sounds cool i wanna see some pix, i just got me some pollen,well a male auto, i wanna save it, but i dont know how... does anyone???


----------



## middieman440

to store the pollen put it in an old film roll canister the black ones good for about 2-3 months or more...using the male auto pollen wont make all auto-flowering plants if any.....but if the male auto is a good strain like say auto ak-47 the plants will still have some of those genetics...if you find an auto flowering strain out of these, both male and female cross them together to get the traits back,you might have to keep crossing to make it stable......and save some of the auto pollen you have now and cross with another auto female......

as for mine i will take new pics soon supposed to be very cloudy here in new england for a week or something. so when the sun comes back out i will take a few... the branch that snapped is still green and healthy fed it some 10-15-10 ferts and put ductape around it.hoping for the best.and i also transplanted a small g13 labs skunk #1 into a 2 gallon containor untill it gets 2 ft tall.then repot...still waiting for my barneys blue cheese to strengthen up been going for over a month and still very tiny but i herd they start slow and small.... well im tired cant think anymore


----------



## smokeup420

middieman440 said:
			
		

> to store the pollen put it in an old film roll canister the black ones good for about 2-3 months or more...using the male auto pollen wont make all auto-flowering plants if any.....but if the male auto is a good strain like say auto ak-47 the plants will still have some of those genetics...if you find an auto flowering strain out of these, both male and female cross them together to get the traits back,you might have to keep crossing to make it stable......and save some of the auto pollen you have now and cross with another auto female......
> 
> as for mine i will take new pics soon supposed to be very cloudy here in new england for a week or something. so when the sun comes back out i will take a few... the branch that snapped is still green and healthy fed it some 10-15-10 ferts and put ductape around it.hoping for the best.and i also transplanted a small g13 labs skunk #1 into a 2 gallon containor untill it gets 2 ft tall.then repot...still waiting for my barneys blue cheese to strengthen up been going for over a month and still very tiny but i herd they start slow and small.... well im tired cant think anymore


 
y wouldnt they all be autos?? its already stable. i mean i understant if i use a auto male to polinate a non auto, you would have to keep doing to for traits to cross over. but with auto female n auto male, wouldnt it already be auto no mater what????


----------



## middieman440

yes it will be all auto so i would hope i did the same thing...but none zre growing yet..


----------

